# Our Future Beef Herd



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 19, 2017)

Here is our future beef herd (if everything goes as planned). 

First up is Soji (short for Sojourner Truth). She is a purebred Red Brahman, and very sweet! We got her last November. These two pictures are from January, but all the rest I took about a week ago.



 


 
This is Tallulah, 1/2 Gelbvieh, 1/4 Brown Swiss, 1/4 Simmental.


 


 
Lily - she is 1/2 Red Angus, 1/4 Normande, 1/4 Jersey.


 
She is on an incline in this picture.


 
Gertrude, some of you may remember her. She is 1/2 Dutch Belted, 1/2 Hereford.


 


 
And last of all, Keatha. She is mostly Angus with maybe a little bit of Hereford in the wood pile. She wasn't nursing on her mother so our friends gave her to us. She was very weak when we got her at four days old, but miraculously pulled through, and we were able to get her to nurse on Violet. 


 

Sorry for all the mud - it has been raining here a lot lately.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 19, 2017)

Once Gertrude, Lily, Tallulah and Keatha are weaned they (and Soji) will all go up to the front of our property. We were letting Soji steal milk from the cows when their calves were nursing, but then she started chewing up their teats, so it had to end.


----------



## cjc (Mar 20, 2017)

What a unique bunch you have! What kind of bull will you breed to?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 20, 2017)

We don't own a bull (way too dangerous), we have our cows AI'd. The great thing about it is that you can breed your cow to almost any bull you want! 
We don't know what we will breed everybody to yet - they won't be old enough until next fall/winter so we have plenty of time - but I think that we'll breed Soji to a Red Brahman, Gertrude to a Normande, and I don't know about Lily or Tallulah yet. 
I'm still not sure whether I'll keep Keatha or not, because we are hoping to get a Murray Gray/Guernsey cow and heifer pair soon, and we might have to sell her. If I do though, I think I'll sell her as a bred heifer.

I saw your little Jersey heifer calf! So cute!


----------



## cjc (Mar 20, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> We don't own a bull (way too dangerous), we have our cows AI'd. The great thing about it is that you can breed your cow to almost any bull you want!
> We don't know what we will breed everybody to yet - they won't be old enough until next fall/winter so we have plenty of time - but I think that we'll breed Soji to a Red Brahman, Gertrude to a Normande, and I don't know about Lily or Tallulah yet.
> I'm still not sure whether I'll keep Keatha or not, because we are hoping to get a Murray Gray/Guernsey cow and heifer pair soon, and we might have to sell her. If I do though, I think I'll sell her as a bred heifer.
> 
> I saw your little Jersey heifer calf! So cute!



Lots of options for you then that's great! Where we are pure black is what sells the best so I always breed for dark solid colours for my beef herd. You got yourself a really interesting herd! So different from what we have down here. Can't wait to see it grow.


----------

